# Keeping The Land of Mouse Clean



## MNicolai (May 7, 2010)

> *After dark, the dirty work at Disneyland begin*s
> 
> *A crew of 600 custodians, painters, gardeners and decorators works 365 nights a year to ensure that the 85-acre park meets Walt Disney’s squeaky-clean ideals.
> 
> ...



SOURCE


----------



## wolf825 (May 7, 2010)

I use to work for the Mouse in Florida...its an amazing place the way they run it that is for sure...


-w


----------



## Footer (May 7, 2010)

It is kind of amazing to think of how much money they dump into that park. When Six Flags is inches from going under Disney is thriving. The one thing Disney has going for it is that they can actually lose money on the parks and lose money on the Disney Channel (ever seen a none Disney commercial on the Disney Channel?). The parks are a huge brand promoter. People go out and buy the crap, see the movies, and do whatever else to feed into the Disney machine. 

Its things like this that let you know there is no way Disney is making a dime on those parks. When they can afford to bring in 4800 man hours A NIGHT to get things back to stasis that is somewhat crazy. That is nearly 3/4 of a million dollars a night if they pay an average wage of 15 bucks. Its probably much more then that. Just at that, thats a 250 MILLION dollars per year just on overnight maintenance.


----------



## edmedmoped (May 9, 2010)

Find it amazing that they re-paint stuff overnight!


----------



## otherwho (May 10, 2010)

Footer said:


> no way Disney is making a dime on those parks. When they can afford to bring in 4800 man hours A NIGHT to get things back to stasis that is somewhat crazy. That is nearly 3/4 of a million dollars a night if they pay an average wage of 15 bucks. Its probably much more then that. Just at that, thats a 250 MILLION dollars per year just on overnight maintenance.



not a dime is not true at all --> $400,000,000 a Quarter for all parks. 
the year overnight cost is 78 Million not 250 Million 


($72 full one day price) $36($186/5days) [1] a person-day * 15.9 million viewers a year = $572,400,000.00 a year 

600 workers for 12 hours shift at (15 base cost+15 equipment cost) $30 hour cost is)= only $216,000.00 a day or $78,840,000.00 a year 
so $79 million 

$395 million left not involving day time cost.


they revenues was 2.7 billion in Q1 for all parks [2]
the Expenses was 2.3 billion in Q1 for all parks [2]


page 26 
http://corporate.disney.go.com/media/investors/form_10q_q1_fy2010.pdf [2]


Disneyland Theme Park Tickets | Disneyland Resort [1]


----------



## Tex (Jun 3, 2010)

otherwho said:


> not a dime is not true at all --> $400,000,000 a Quarter for all parks.
> the year overnight cost is 78 Million not 250 Million
> 
> 
> ...



Add in all the resort and restaurant income and it's even more. Not to mention DVC. The only time share that actually increases in value! 
Disney has been getting my money for 15 years and will keep getting it until 2042.
It's funny, Disney goes to all this trouble to clean and landscape overnight, but go to some of the Disney forums and people will complain bitterly about how seeing a gardener at the Magic Kingdom "killed the magic" and "ruined my vacation".


----------



## Kelite (Jun 3, 2010)

<Four certified divers collect submerged trash and make repairs on water attractions like Finding Nemo and the Jungle Cruise.>


Now THAT's one way to rack some serious diving hours!


Thanks for posting that story!  (whistling the Disney theme song while posting reply)


----------



## VegasLites (Jun 20, 2010)

As a former member of the Disneyland Night crew it was nice to see this article. I spent many a night changing lamps and touching up focus. It is amazing the amount of work that goes in to creating the magic!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 22, 2010)

Glad to hear that you still have a positive outlook on the usually thankless job. I know that I appreciated it the couple of times I went to the Mouse.


----------

